
DNAinfo and Gothamist Are Shutting Down - coloneltcb
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/02/nyregion/dnainfo-gothamist-shutting-down.html?_r=0
======
runesoerensen
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15614310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15614310)

